# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  3DPrintBoard Acquires 3DPrintingForum.com & Officially Launches Chat Room

## Eddie

Today is a good day for this community, as we have announced that we have acquired 3DPrintingForum.com and will be directing the domain name to this forum for the time being.  Also, today we would like to officially launch our chat room which is located at the top of the homepage on this site.  Feel free to chime in, take part in the chats, and meet some new friends.  In the near future we will begin holding scheduled chats with some industry insiders and leaders.  Keep an eye out for this.  

Read and see more at: http://3dprint.com/34985/3d-printing-forum-chat-room/

Let us know what you would like to see in the chat room.  Any good ideas?

----------


## JRDM

How does a different domain name matter when you're already pretty well established? You've just paid money for a synonym. 

If you're buying in part for those users, how will those users feel when the best I can tell, their old forum is just going to be wiped away? Do you think they'll just hop on board?

Hey, it's your money, but it sounds like an action of dubious benefit.

----------


## Eddie

Quite frankly it was a deal we felt too good to pass up on, and we have future plans for the domain.
Eddie

----------


## car3less

it would also be strange if this forum would disappear and be replaced by the other one...

----------


## RAMTechRob

The chat room is a waste of space.  IMHO.

----------


## ssayer

You can turn the chat room off in your settings...

----------

